# Anime/Manga with INTP lead/one of the main characters



## MissMo (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi people !
If you've got any anime/manga with INTP lead/one of the main characters, post em. 
I think it'd be interesting to see how they are portray INTPs and develop their characters through the series.

Thanks


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

The only one popping up in my mind is Death Note. The antagonist is pretty much the INTP poster boy.

I'll come back to this when I can think up some more


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

OK, so I tried to find some more anime characters that are INTPs:

1. Professor Stein in Soul Eater (he's not really a main character, but he is a pivotal one)
2. CC from Code Geass (all right, she's more of an INFJ in a huge Ni-Ti loop, but she does share traits that I've seen are similar to INTPs)
3. The Undertaker from Black Butler
4. Nice from Hamatora 

I haven't watched a lot of anime (I started watching it last year lol), but it seems that INTPs are portrayed as amazingly intelligent, unorthodox, yet socially awkward loners. It's a shame that there isn't more INTP anime characters.


----------



## MissMo (Jun 3, 2015)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> OK, so I tried to find some more anime characters that are INTPs:
> 
> 1. Professor Stein in Soul Eater (he's not really a main character, but he is a pivotal one)
> 2. CC from Code Geass (all right, she's more of an INFJ in a huge Ni-Ti loop, but she does share traits that I've seen are similar to INTPs)
> ...


I've watched the first two and Death note. I am gonna try out 3rd and 4th too. Thanks @Scarlet Eyes


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

MissMo said:


> I've watched the first two and Death note. I am gonna try out 3rd and 4th too. Thanks @Scarlet Eyes


You're welcome @MissMo


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure probably has a character of each type per part.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Shiro (No game no life)
Tatsuya Shibe (The Irregular in Magic High School)
These are the first that come to mind


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I find it difficult to name characters one specific MTBI type since they tend to be written as tropes, and not so much real people.


Other than those already listed, I find myself relating to the main characters of "Yahari Ore no Seishun Rabu Kome wa Machigatteiru"(My Teen Romantic Comedy Snafu) and "The World God Only Knows".

The former because of how much he thinks and how little he actually says, how often he is brutally honest, how he can manipulate people if he wants but finds it tiresome, etc. The latter I relate to because of his annoyance with real life humans and his ability to easily recognize patterns.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> OK, so I tried to find some more anime characters that are INTPs:
> 
> 1. Professor Stein in Soul Eater (he's not really a main character, but he is a pivotal one)
> 2. CC from Code Geass (all right, she's more of an INFJ in a huge Ni-Ti loop, but she does share traits that I've seen are similar to INTPs)
> ...


1. Stein is more an ENTP than an INTP. Maka's dad is an INTP though. Notice the different quality in Fe in the two.
2. CC is an INFJ, yes. The scientist guy who supported the rebels and was supposed to marry that high school frat girl ENFJ was an INTP, though, but more of an INTP trope than an actual person.

I can't think of an anime or manga where the main protagonist is an INTP. Okabe from Stein's Gate is an ENTP though, so close enough, I suppose.


----------



## MissMo (Jun 3, 2015)

Cheveyo said:


> I find it difficult to name characters one specific MTBI type since they tend to be written as tropes, and not so much real people.


I agree... Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## WaterEarthFireAir (May 16, 2015)

I have to disagree with Light Yagami being INTP because he is wayyyyy to organized and time-oriented to be a P-type. L, however, is possibly INTP!


----------



## darthvader92 (Jun 4, 2015)

a bad one


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I suspect Sawako from Kimi ni Todoke to be a female INTP.
If you like shoujo you should take a look.


----------



## effenelle (Sep 13, 2014)

Hyouka?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Well, if you want ENTPs as well, Okabe from Steins;Gate is a textbook ENTP. And Aldnoah.Zero has the main character Inaho as an INTP, so there you go. :happy:


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

Hunter x Hunter. The character, Killua, is introduced in episode 3 I think. Watch the 2011 version if you decide to check it out


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Haseo from .hack//roots and the GU games is an INTP, I'm pretty sure..
Sora from .hack//sign is also an xNTP


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Mai Minakami from Nichijou, probably. (Be warned, Nichijou is completely plotless, but will have you in stitches.)


----------

